# 210/240/250 Urs Questions/ Rear Slide



## SnS (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi-

We've looked at these trailers and liked them.. I was hoping to get some feedback from current owners on any issues you may have had,gotchas, etc. PMs are fine if you'd rather not put it up here.

I'm also curious. Can you sleep in the bed when the rear slide is retracted? It didn't occur to me that you might not be able to, but see there have been issues with rear slides in previous models.

Thanks for your help.. I hope to see you all out on the road if we can find a trailer that works. We'd like to find one that will hold together and work for a couple of month+ long trips from MI Out West and then down South for the winter.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

We bought a new 2016 240URS in July 2016, to haul us and our motorcycle around. 6 months ownership, 3 camping trips - 2 in winter with plenty of rain. Regarding sleeping on the closed bedroom slide-out, per the mfr and other owners it is not a problem on the motorized units but should not be done on the older manual slide-out unless they are braced. This isn't hard fact but what I have read and been told by the mfr.

Problems so far: the furnace quit heating; the roof had a 4" gash (repaired at delivery); the shower skylight leaked under VERY heavy rains (the California Central Coast around Santa Cruz has been getting unusually heavy rainstorms); the front cap convenience light was inoperative (leaked and rusted the contacts); the radio Bluetooth would not connect; and the bathroom door began binding slightly on the door frame; and the outdoor stove cabinet would fill with water after a good rain. 
It's at the dealer now as of 2/6 and all are repaired except for awaiting the parts for the furnace (possibly sail switch?), and adjusting the bathroom door. The skylight had a small crack in the sealant on the upper side, which I probably missed during the PDI. The outdoor stove door gasket was installed upside down so that the seam was on top and allowing water to leak through (again, could have caught during PDI).
This sounds like a lot, and perhaps it is. I'm kinda new to RV ownership but have exposure to them from 5 of my family for the past 30-plus years. These problems are annoying items but not show stoppers and what I consider, at this point, as part of doing business with this type of product. That being said, a good friend's father is co-owner a major RV dealership and they both speak very well about the value (price versus quality) of the Outbacks, and I know for a fact they cannot keep them on the lot. BTW, I purchased from someone else, so no vested interest.
My wife loves the camper and I enjoy it's relative convenience for all the crap and especially that it tows so well. My preferred camping mode is a motorcycle and a tarp or hammo k, so this thing is overkill for me, but it does spoil one.
Tow rig is in my sig line, and if you search out my few posts, you'll see we will be updating to a 3/4-ton truck in the future, for peace of mind. The tow rating is just okay but the payload rating is totally inadequate for our needs.
As usual, I'm pretty long-winded but I hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have the rig in my sig line. I like it!

And, as mentioned by Parrothead, yes, you can sleep on the slide while closed on the newer ones. However, I would get something to brace it with. Here's what I use. http://www.task-tool...upport-rod.html I had to cut off about 4" on this to get it to fit...

I changed the table support from the two pedestals to a more sturdy design. http://www.factoryrvsurplus.com/products.php?product_id=1965

I also installed a winterizing kit off of the pump so I could get to things easier. And a heated mattress pad also helps when the weather cools down.

Enjoy your new rig, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Chris, can you re-post your table support solution, the link didn't work for me. I had forgotten to mention how poor the table's stability actually is. I've looked at many other's solution, and plan on adding stabilizing legs, but am curious about your solution.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here you go. Copy and paste. Delete the quotes on either end of the address. Had to add them to keep the forum software from creating a link... Although when I click on the address below, it still takes me to the correct Factory Surplus page for the legs. You need to order two, and they attach to the bottom of the table and fold out when you put the table up.

"http://www.factoryrvsurplus.com/products.php?product_id=1965" 

I've been told this is another good alternative, but I have no experience with it...

"http://www.factoryrvsurplus.com/products.php?product_id=2546"


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you Chris, these look interesting.


----------



## Mijdirtyjeep (Jul 30, 2016)

Parrothead said:


> Regarding sleeping on the closed bedroom slide-out, per the mfr and other owners it is not a problem on the motorized units but should not be done on the older manual slide-out unless they are braced. This isn't hard fact but what I have read and been told by the mfr.


I called Keystone customer support directly and asked the question about being able to sleep in the bed with the slide out in, as the sales person assured me it would support 1000lbs. The Keystone Rep stated that It is not made to support more than *50lbs* when in.

I should have emailed them also so I could get it in writing, do you have it in writing that it is OK to sleep with it in?

Now, we (wife and I) have slept with it in, but i did make a brace for it.

The Jayco rear slide models actually have a sticker from the factory that states (*max capacity when slide-out is in 250lbs*).

I wish Keystone would put a sticker on theirs! That would end all the speculation.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It must be getting close to spring because the annual "slide need support" question has been asked! :clapping: If you want a bunch of data, answers, and totally unbiased opinions then type "slide support" in the search window of this website. There are numerous member examples of supports made for the slide while it is in. My best argument for supporting the slide has to do with inertia and physics. Think of your slide as a long stick mounted to the back wall of your trailer. Now consider your traveling down a country road. You come to a RR crossing and notice that it is elevated somewhat and you hit it going 55 MPH. As your tow vehicle (TV) and trailer abruptly lift off you become airborne and are glad just to have survived the ride. You stop, get out of your TV and open the trailer door. The cupboards are open, items are strewn on the floor but most seems to be OK. Now... think... " Holy Downward Forces Batman" the rear slide is extended into the trailer by over 4 feet. The rear slide went weightless momentarily as the trailer went airborne. The weightless condition then immediately turned to much heavier a weight as the trailer landed. Physic formulas elude me but I bet the slide weighed a LOT for a moment in time.

If you understand what I'm saying here then make a support for your slide when traveling to preclude external forces reeking havoc. If you don't think you need a support then, hey that's OK. You'll be fine and reattaching the slide rail guides to the ceiling just takes a size bigger screw and a little bit of your time. :bye2:

Be safe and good luck!

Leigh

Please no "Who is this wise guy?" or " Gueesh what a jerk." replies. I know and am just having some fun on a slow Saturday!  :action:


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

As to the question about weight limit on the power rear slide, see my post in the link below.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53474


----------



## gkaminski (Feb 17, 2017)

I am getting close to buying an Outback Ultra Lite 240 urs. I have a question about the rear slide in the rain. When we were looking at the unit on the lot, it was pouring rain. When we retracted the slide, water dripped from the corner of the slide during retraction onto the couch.

Any comments/suggestions about retracting a wet slide out? I'm wondering where that water goes when the wet slide is retracted.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

gkaminski said:


> When we were looking at the unit on the lot, it was pouring rain. When we retracted the slide, water dripped from the corner of the slide during retraction onto the couch.
> 
> Any comments/suggestions about retracting a wet slide out? I'm wondering where that water goes when the wet slide is retracted.


When I setup my 210RS either for storage or camp I always set it so there is a slight nose up to the trailer. The seals for the slide are good but gravity flow of water off the back end helps keep things dry. To me it's a common sense thing. I don't exaggerate the tilt because appliances like the refrig need fairly level positioning to be efficient.

Retracting during a downpour can be a little wet. Sopping up the retracted slide top from inside the trailer eliminates most puddles. I use an articulated swivel mop like this one : http://www.centralrestaurant.com/O-Cedar-Commercial-2528-4-Refill-For-Floor-Mop-CS-of-4-CS-c113p123270.html?st-t=google_shopping_529-678&gclid=CKe02uD5sNICFUuSfgody2oF8Q

It serves well in helping to keep the slide top clean also.

Leigh


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Having the nose up also helps the water in the shower run back into the bathtub and not on the floor.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

We haven't been using a brace. We did have the rails partially detaching from the roof once, but that was from the forces of driving down bumpy roads. Under warranty it was fixed and more/bigger screws were used to repair it. Haven't had a repeat of the issue since the repair was done.

I have slept in our rear slide when it's in and didn't have any issues. I'm no light weight either... haha! Needless to say, weight capacity of the rear slide is something we checked before buying the trailer. Was told 1000 lbs. Now, I wouldn't load 1000 lbs into it when it's in and go driving down the road, but for a nap while parked, in my experience you're all good w/o a brace.


----------

